# What diet would I need to lose 8 lbs per day?



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

secluded form said:


> a lot of people do this lmao
> 
> where you been?


That doesnt make it any less cringe. Youre lucky people are calling you out for this. Lying to someone you dont know online but want to meet up with isnt very safe and neither is putting your life in danger with a starvation diet. Grow up, get healthy, and be honest with people. There is no safe way to lose that much weight that fast.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't recommend that you loose more then 0.5.-1 kilo a week, and consider to get nutrition like iron if you need it. I lost weight by eating 140 gram of healthy salmon and a deep dish of salad (green leaves, low carbs), possibly 1 dl of grains, no suger, no lettuce or even spices, but you might be able to use a little extra virgin olive oil and cod-liver oil, olives, walnuts and avacado after a while. You can use salt and pepper and drink water. Even things like chewing gum can contain artificial sweeteners that can supposedly destroy the diet, so please be carefull. I exersiced about 3 -5 sessions a week with zumba, strength and boxing. (about 3-6 hours of fairly intense work out?) Please see a doctor before you go on a diet to check your health. Try to sleep enough and take good care of your self.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

secluded form said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I need to lose 56 lbs in one week because I lied to my Tinder date about my weight.
> 
> ...


fat...FAT
fat FAT FATTY LOSER

stack ECA with DNP and watch it melt off


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

wouldn't it be easier and healthier to just say the listed weight on the site was an obvious type-o? Followed that saying "thanks for pointing that out, you are obviously smart and keen on details".


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

chad86tsi said:


> wouldn't it be easier and healthier to just say the listed weight on the site was an obvious type-o? Followed that saying "thanks for pointing that out, you are obviously smart and keen on details".


Keen maybe? Smart? Lmao... if she believed that bullshit, she probably qualifies for some type of mental institution.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

8lbs per day :rolling:

I guess the max you can aim for is 2lbs. Which's already very demanding, basically starving daily + lots of exercise and rest for a month. That being said, most people can do it given enough self discipline and not being totally stupid.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Marshy14 said:


> fat...FAT
> fat FAT FATTY LOSER
> 
> stack ECA with DNP and watch it melt off


Incase the OP doesn't realize this is a joke, don't fucking take DNP.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

Let's see... A pound of fat is about 3,500 kcal... You would have to cut out 28,000 kcal a day...

The anti-food antimatter diet. When antimatter and matter touch, there is an explosion—perfect for _exploding_ that fat away!

Results may vary.


----------



## piece in quite (Aug 10, 2015)

chad86tsi said:


> wouldn't it be easier and healthier to just say the listed weight on the site was an obvious type-o? Followed that saying "thanks for pointing that out, you are obviously smart and keen on details".


I'm a man of my word


----------



## piece in quite (Aug 10, 2015)

soop said:


> Incase the OP doesn't realize this is a joke, don't fucking take DNP.


if only you knew


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

secluded form said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I need to lose 56 lbs in one week because I lied to my Tinder date about my weight.
> 
> ...


Try using the home vacuum cleaner liposuction technique.






Afterwards, go on one of those pro-ana diets and that should do the trick. And remember, taco-bell is a great laxative.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

secluded form said:


> if only you knew


If only I knew what? Stop spamming your own thread like a dumbass.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

Meth binge?


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

More like cookie binge. 

And did nobody ever teach this child about right or wrong? Or does he know but simply not care? Or is he in fact the President of the United States?


----------

